

Reddit Clone — Now accepting registrations - va_coder
http://www.bestinclass.dk/index.php/2010/02/reddit-clone-with-user-registration/

======
RyanMcGreal
Worth a look if only for the link to the reddit clone in QBASIC.

------
va_coder
One new thing to me about Clojure.

Check out this one line of Clojure code:

(if-let [user (@users email)] //do stuff

And the equivalent in most other languages:

for (e in users) { if (e.email == email_passed_in) { user = e } } if (user) {
//do stuff}

~~~
icefox
foreach (user, users) { if (user.email == email) continue; // do stuff }

~~~
va_coder
It's a matter of aesthetics, but you're still in a for loop. In the Clojure
code you have assigned user to a variable and are out of the "loop".

------
scrod
Frankly, using the word "clone" is rather insulting to the Reddit developers
because it suggests that their years of work (<http://code.reddit.com/>)
amount to nothing more than a trivial programming example.

------
scorciapino
Reddit clone in 4 lines of perl: <http://gist.github.com/299579>

